# Bait Store near Assateague Island



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll be fishing AI Saturday and was looking for somewhere to get bait since HT and Buck's are not in the bait business anymore. I was referred to a bait store near AI called John Henry's.

John Henry's 
12507 Sunset Ave, Ocean City, MD 

(410) 213-9378

Has anyone shopped there?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

I was there last weekend. They sell fresh bunker for $1 a piece, large and good quality. It is actually by the side of RT 611 right before 611 meets Sunset Ave (at the left if you are heading to AI). Google map is a little wrong.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks. I was going to head out this weekend but something else came up. Got their number in my cell memory though...

Sandcrab


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Alltackle on rt 50 and Golf Course rd. has very fresh bunker and also live clams if you want to try for black drum.

John


----------



## googs (May 4, 2011)

*assateague*

Sand crab- met u on saturday fishing. Have a question for you. Email me at [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

jlentz said:


> Alltackle on rt 50 and Golf Course rd. has very fresh bunker and also live clams if you want to try for black drum.
> 
> John


Is Alltackle formerly Harbor Tackle?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

googs said:


> Sand crab- met u on saturday fishing. Have a question for you. Email me at [email protected] Thanks!


Googs,

Email sent. Nice fishing with you guys. You have to get down to DE and MD surf and IRI. That's fishing!

Sandcrab


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

guys is sunset road the one by the water tower......and is it in a small strip mall....JS


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

All Tackle is on Rt 50. Harbor Tackle closed their doors this past dec/jan do to health reasons. Bucks place is under new management and is suppose to open in a few weeks. John Henry's has excellent bait, salted very well and usually lasts for a few days. plus they are closer the rest of the places mentioned up there. when i go up there i get it from John Henry's.

Also for Black Drum don't waste your money buying clams, when you get to the beach dig up the sand fleas, they are all over up there and work better then clams. also stripers like them too.


----------

